# Can you convert a Honda BF40D to a BF50D with a new ECU?



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Working on a new project...

I have a fuel injected Honda BF40D.

According to Honda, it's identical to a Honda BF50D in every way, except the programming. A new ECU BF50D is $1,000. Would changing the BF40D to a BF50D ECU make it a 50?

I know I would also have to re-prop.

I've asked two Honda dealers, and one said they don't know and the other one said probably.

Has anyone ever done it? 

Thanks.


----------

